# Quitting Uber? Become a saboteur!



## TwoFiddyMile

Used to be an Urban Legend in Woodstock NY that certain dudes would join bands right before crucial performances then sabotage the show.

Dont quit quietly.
Blow as many jobs as you can before getting deactivated! 
Some ideas:
Fart a lot and laugh hysterically. 

Drive pax to the wrong locations out in the middle of nowhere and scream at them til they get out of your car.

Tell them you are getting satanic horns installed on your head and describe the surgery in graphic detail.

Start the job on the app and drive nowhere for as long as possible.

Start the job and drive as slowly as possible. 

Start the job then reinact the movie "Speed".

These are just a few silly ideas. Dont quit now, have a boatload of fun until Uber gets disgusted and has to deactivate hundreds of thousands of suddenly terrible drivers all at once.

Make it a movement. 
Destroy Uber.


----------



## McLovin

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Used to be an Urban Legend in Woodstock NY that certain dudes would join bands right before crucial performances then sabotage the show.
> 
> Dont quit quietly.
> Blow as many jobs as you can before getting deactivated!
> Some ideas:
> Fart a lot and laugh hysterically.
> 
> Drive pax to the wrong locations out in the middle of nowhere and scream at them til they get out of your car.
> 
> Tell them you are getting satanic horns installed on your head and describe the surgery in graphic detail.
> 
> Start the job on the app and drive nowhere for as long as possible.
> 
> Start the job and drive as slowly as possible.
> 
> Start the job then reinact the movie "Speed".
> 
> These are just a few silly ideas. Dont quit now, have a boatload of fun until Uber gets disgusted and has to deactivate hundreds of thousands of suddenly terrible drivers all at once.
> 
> Make it a movement.
> Destroy Uber.


Dashcams would make for good YouTube videos. Do we have any stars among us?


----------



## maui

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Drive pax to the wrong locations out in the middle of nowhere and scream at them til they get out of your car.


Some States would consider that attempted kidnapping / wrongful imprisonment


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

maui said:


> Some States would consider that attempted kidnapping / wrongful imprisonment


Not if you cancel the ride so the customer doesnt pay. Its simply incompetence to not know how to get the customer where they want to go.

Although you make an excellent suggestion, UberKidnap could be the next crimewave for TK and his ilk


----------



## cleansafepolite

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Used to be an Urban Legend in Woodstock NY that certain dudes would join bands right before crucial performances then sabotage the show.
> 
> Dont quit quietly.
> Blow as many jobs as you can before getting deactivated!
> Some ideas:
> Fart a lot and laugh hysterically.
> 
> Drive pax to the wrong locations out in the middle of nowhere and scream at them til they get out of your car.
> 
> Tell them you are getting satanic horns installed on your head and describe the surgery in graphic detail.
> 
> Start the job on the app and drive nowhere for as long as possible.
> 
> Start the job and drive as slowly as possible.
> 
> Start the job then reinact the movie "Speed".
> 
> These are just a few silly ideas. Dont quit now, have a boatload of fun until Uber gets disgusted and has to deactivate hundreds of thousands of suddenly terrible drivers all at once.
> 
> Make it a movement.
> Destroy Uber.


Dump out a little bit of water on the seats, wont take much couple of cap fulls...tell pax that you were driving some mother and her 7 year old, that the kid kept asking to stop at a gas station with a rest room...watch them touch the wet spot and sniff thier fingers...hilarity.


----------



## UberSlaveATL

This would be the perfect way to go out. It'd also ensure I wouldn't but sucked back into the vortex.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Used to be an Urban Legend in Woodstock NY that certain dudes would join bands right before crucial performances then sabotage the show.
> 
> Dont quit quietly.
> Blow as many jobs as you can before getting deactivated!
> Some ideas:
> Fart a lot and laugh hysterically.
> 
> Drive pax to the wrong locations out in the middle of nowhere and scream at them til they get out of your car.
> 
> Tell them you are getting satanic horns installed on your head and describe the surgery in graphic detail.
> 
> Start the job on the app and drive nowhere for as long as possible.
> 
> Start the job and drive as slowly as possible.
> 
> Start the job then reinact the movie "Speed".
> 
> These are just a few silly ideas. Dont quit now, have a boatload of fun until Uber gets disgusted and has to deactivate hundreds of thousands of suddenly terrible drivers all at once.
> 
> Make it a movement.
> Destroy Uber.


ROFLMAO!!!!!

Sitting here with my boys watching watching the Patriots vs. Broncos championship game and came across your post. I almost choked on my brownie. Thanks for the laugh dude !!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Just do it.
Be Nike.


----------



## forkedover




----------



## nuggetnut

Accept ping, call pax and tell them you only have 2 beers left from a 12 pack. They seem to be going down pretty good so you should be there shortly


----------



## IckyDoody

Accept all low rated pax. Roll up with your window cracked and doors locked. When they come to your car (4 plus minutes after you arrive), tell them "I'm sorry, I don't want to take you anywhere. Your passenger rating suggests that you treat drivers poorly." Roll away and make them cancel.


----------



## IckyDoody

Or better yet, don't drive to them at all. If they call, pickup and tell them the same as above.


----------



## osii

Make everyone who gets in your car sign a "hold harmless" waiver, then charge them a $3 "because I can" surcharge in cash.


----------



## cferrel

I got a list of home addresses from uber where I can send pizzas to like Mike Uber lol.


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Hey they are already doing all those things


----------



## drewsk81

I got an idea. I was thinking do the cancellation fee thing. Or GPS spoofing. But also, drive to the pax and just wait till they get to your car, start the trip, lock the doors before they get in, and peel out. Complete the trip somewhere 30 miles away.


----------



## RockinEZ

20yearsdriving said:


> Hey they are already doing all those things


Every freaking day including driving in their boxer shorts in San Diego according to some of my pax. 
I am amazed and confused at the level of customer service some of my fellow Uber drivers feel is acceptable.

Some folks do better than others. Always been that way, probably always will.


----------



## RockinEZ

If you feel like spending a lot of time in court, you could start a Youtube channel "videos of pax inside my Uber", complete with sound.

It would gum up the publicity works for Uber, but your life as you know it would cease to exist.


----------



## RockinEZ

"Drive pax to the wrong locations out in the middle of nowhere and scream at them til they get out of your car."

You mean like Las Vegas cab drivers asked to go to a residential address?

You can tell how long a Las Vegas cabbie has been driving by the car they give the driver. 
Ancient POS squeaking and groaning all the way means you have a new cabbie. 

Brand new car in perfect condition means you got a supervisor working overflow that day.


----------



## Patrick Swayze

Show the pax your piss jug


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RockinEZ said:


> "Drive pax to the wrong locations out in the middle of nowhere and scream at them til they get out of your car."
> 
> You mean like Las Vegas cab drivers asked to go to a residential address?
> 
> You can tell how long a Las Vegas cabbie has been driving by the car they give the driver.
> Ancient POS squeaking and groaning all the way means you have a new cabbie.
> 
> Brand new car in perfect condition means you got a supervisor working overflow that day.


Your pathological hatred of cabbies has reached the sublime


----------



## Kalee

forkedover said:


>


_Real_ men don't need no stinking fart spray


----------



## maniacmatt1782

Just don't pull a Jason Dalton.


----------



## Joe6666

Patrick Swayze said:


> Show the pax your piss jug


Lmao


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Accept pings and just not do anything... don't start driving to them, don't call them...,don't know-show them, don't do anything but accept and wait for them to cancel, no matter how long it takes.

And it shall be called... the strikers who do nothing....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Man, I forgot about this thread.
Seems Uber shot themselves in the foot, most of the noobs I see in an UberX drool on themselves and their pax, can't wait to get a $2.65 payout for a 4 mile ride in a new Nissan Maxima.


----------



## shiftydrake

Accept ping driver 2 miles away make 3 right hand turns return to original spot hit arrived/start meter......wait 5 mins drive 3 miles away oposite direction make 3 left turns return to previous position...wait 2 mins text pax announcing your arrival......ask when they are coming out......drive/rinse/repeat until they cancel


----------



## Patrick Swayze

shiftydrake said:


> Accept ping driver 2 miles away make 3 right hand turns return to original spot hit arrived/start meter......wait 5 mins drive 3 miles away oposite direction make 3 left turns return to previous position...wait 2 mins text pax announcing your arrival......ask when they are coming out......drive/rinse/repeat until they cancel


Before power driver, you would actually make more money doing that in Berkeley than driving there.


----------



## K-pax

On Halloween, I


TwoFiddyMile said:


> Your pathological hatred of cabbies has reached the sublime


To be fair, cabbies are diabolical to rideshare drivers. They constantly ride my ass, honk at me and flash brights as I pull over to pick someone up (right before I see them pull over to pick THEIR pax up), give me the finger, cut me off, swerve at me, roll their window down and then tell me to go to hell, or even try to keep me from getting near a bar by playing chicken. They look for the smart phone mounted to the window (or maybe they have the uber pax app installed to see where the uber drivers are). I know I can't be the only one who's had that happen... I haven't even been rideShare driving all that long.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

K-pax said:


> On Halloween, I
> 
> To be fair, cabbies are diabolical to rideshare drivers. They constantly ride my ass, honk at me and flash brights as I pull over to pick someone up (right before I see them pull over to pick THEIR pax up), give me the finger, cut me off, swerve at me, roll their window down and then tell me to go to hell, or even try to keep me from getting near a bar by playing chicken. They look for the smart phone mounted to the window (or maybe they have the uber pax app installed to see where the uber drivers are). I know I can't be the only one who's had that happen... I haven't even been rideShare driving all that long.


Does any of this surprise you?
Licensed was around for 100 years.
Some snot in Frisco paid to develop an app, which was fine cause he used licensed.
Then he flooded the globe with 1.1 million geepsee cabs.
Think...


----------



## K-pax

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Does any of this surprise you?
> Licensed was around for 100 years.
> Some snot in Frisco paid to develop an app, which was fine cause he used licensed.
> Then he flooded the globe with 1.1 million geepsee cabs.
> Think...


Of course not. It's perfectly understandable. It just is what it is. That said: I'm just an individual feeding my family. I was given a platform to make some money and that's all I did.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

RockinEZ said:


> If you feel like spending a lot of time in court, you could start a Youtube channel "videos of pax inside my Uber", complete with sound.
> 
> It would gum up the publicity works for Uber, but your life as you know it would cease to exist.


It's your right to film in your own vehicle as it is a public service space, although some states are two-party consent.

So if you are terminated, well...


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

K-pax said:


> To be fair, cabbies are diabolical to rideshare drivers. They constantly ride my ass, honk at me and flash brights as I pull over to pick someone up (right before I see them pull over to pick THEIR pax up), give me the finger, cut me off, swerve at me, roll their window down and then tell me to go to hell, or even try to keep me from getting near a bar by playing chicken. They look for the smart phone mounted to the window (or maybe they have the uber pax app installed to see where the uber drivers are). I know I can't be the only one who's had that happen... I haven't even been rideShare driving all that long.


I drive in Seattle and I haven't seen this. Cabbies sneer at me, but they've never tried to wreck me.

I will say that I've been a dick to other Uber/Lyft drivers who park or slam the brakes in the middle of the goddamn road to drop off or pick up unsafely. (Yeah I'm talking to you gray car in Lake City and blue Ford SUV in Capitol Hill).


----------



## K-pax

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> I drive in Seattle and I haven't seen this. Cabbies sneer at me, but they've never tried to wreck me.
> 
> I will say that I've been a &%[email protected]!* to other Uber/Lyft drivers who park or slam the brakes in the middle of the goddamn road to drop off or pick up unsafely. (Yeah I'm talking to you gray car in Lake City and blue Ford SUV in Capitol Hill).


It's not constant but it does happen, esp right during bar rush when the only cars on the road are cops, drunks, rideshare drivers, and cabbies. During the day, not as much. I will agree with you on some other uber/lyft drivers. I saw one guy in a white prius driving like a maniac (worse than a drunken driver, almost hit someone head on, almost sideswiped me, and then later... he was barely driving at 2 mph blocking traffic (pretty sure it was the same car, cause he was driving in the same neighborhood as me for quite a while). It's like... settle down Beavis... you w0n't even make more money being that hyped up and crazy.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

If driving in Seattle with a beater, how much trouble would you get if you clip an Uber or Lyft that parks at a strange place?

Transit buses are well-known for getting clipped when they're halfway out of the lane. It happens enough times that it's part of the transit agency fleet expectations.


----------



## JBigotes

At each Red light lean your head back like you are taking a snooze, keeping an eye out on the other streets light. When it turns yellow let out a couple snorts "wake up" and resume driving.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

K-pax said:


> On Halloween, I
> 
> To be fair, cabbies are diabolical to rideshare drivers. They constantly ride my ass, honk at me and flash brights as I pull over to pick someone up (right before I see them pull over to pick THEIR pax up), give me the finger, cut me off, swerve at me, roll their window down and then tell me to go to hell, or even try to keep me from getting near a bar by playing chicken. They look for the smart phone mounted to the window (or maybe they have the uber pax app installed to see where the uber drivers are). I know I can't be the only one who's had that happen... I haven't even been rideShare driving all that long.


In my defense... I treat uber drivers just like I treat other cab companies or Gipsee cabs...


----------



## SquishyB

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Used to be an Urban Legend in Woodstock NY that certain dudes would join bands right before crucial performances then sabotage the show.
> 
> Dont quit quietly.
> Blow as many jobs as you can before getting deactivated!
> Some ideas:
> Fart a lot and laugh hysterically.
> 
> Drive pax to the wrong locations out in the middle of nowhere and scream at them til they get out of your car.
> 
> Tell them you are getting satanic horns installed on your head and describe the surgery in graphic detail.
> 
> Start the job on the app and drive nowhere for as long as possible.
> 
> Start the job and drive as slowly as possible.
> 
> Start the job then reinact the movie "Speed".
> 
> These are just a few silly ideas. Dont quit now, have a boatload of fun until Uber gets disgusted and has to deactivate hundreds of thousands of suddenly terrible drivers all at once.
> 
> Make it a movement.
> Destroy Uber.


I would personally **** you up. I hope someone punches you in the dick for being a pos.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

SquishyB said:


> I would personally &%[email protected]!* you up. I hope someone punches you in the &%[email protected]!* for being a pos.


Try it.
I just got out of the hospital with a blood infection, I guarantee you are no match for my arsenal.


----------



## shiftydrake

I thought the same thing


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

shiftydrake said:


> I thought the same thing


Shit talking Mo rawn.
Remember that other guy local to me who was gonna light me up, then I casually stated which specific cabstand I can be found on 20 slow hours per week?
Shut him right the hell up.

I'm a lover not a fighter, but I'm no coward.


----------



## Peanut hello

Kalee said:


> _Real_ men don't need no stinking fart spray


Yeah just eat alot of beans..


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Peanut hello said:


> Yeah just eat alot of beans..


I made chili for dinner... that works to..


----------



## Mr Magoo

Drive to a spot one block off right behind their house. If they call say oh crap, be right there, then drive one block off the other direction, then at 5 min cancel.


----------



## UberX and Select Driver

IckyDoody said:


> Accept all low rated pax. Roll up with your window cracked and doors locked. When they come to your car (4 plus minutes after you arrive), tell them "I'm sorry, I don't want to take you anywhere. Your passenger rating suggests that you treat drivers poorly." Roll away and make them cancel.


I've done this many times !!


----------



## Sueron

nuggetnut said:


> Accept ping, call pax and tell them you only have 2 beers left from a 12 pack. They seem to be going down pretty good so you should be there shortly


One thing about the Uber app (I don't understand) is once you accept the ping to pick them up, and before you arrive at the destination, how do you contact the rider?


----------



## UberX and Select Driver

Sueron said:


> One thing about the Uber app (I don't understand) is once you accept the ping to pick them up, and before you arrive at the destination, how do you contact the rider?


You have a phone number that is attached to your car and your passenger...it will be the same number for your passenger. The next time a passenger sends you a text or vice versa store the number in your phone as "Uber Passenger"....when trips are stacked u will have a 2nd or 3rd number...i would store these as Uber pax 2 & uber pax 3. if trips are not stacked, it will always be the first number every time


----------



## MidKnightHer

Sueron said:


> One thing about the Uber app (I don't understand) is once you accept the ping to pick them up, and before you arrive at the destination, how do you contact the rider?


Just don't, for your own mental sanity don't.


----------



## Trafficat

Sueron said:


> One thing about the Uber app (I don't understand) is once you accept the ping to pick them up, and before you arrive at the destination, how do you contact the rider?


At the bottom of the screen it says their name. To the left there are a bunch of horizontal lines. Push on it and then a new screen pops up where you can text message of call the rider.


----------

